# R15-500: 0x1165 - Issues/Discussion Thread



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Staggered National Release of 0x1165 has started.
Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107743


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a little confused.....the release notes say 1165, rather than 1162....

1165 is the 'current' CE version (at least until tonight) isn't it?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> I am a little confused.....the release notes say 1165, rather than 1162....
> 
> 1165 is the 'current' CE version (at least until tonight) isn't it?


I think Earl mis-typed. He confirmed in the CE forum that 1165 has gone national.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> I am a little confused.....the release notes say 1165, rather than 1162....
> 
> 1165 is the 'current' CE version (at least until tonight) isn't it?


Sorry... so many versions... so much room in the brain.

0x1165 is the version... and I have corrected this thread


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

I need some clarification directv sends out 115c then 1165 why did'nt they just send 1165?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

When are the 300 and 100 going to get this update?


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

xde18 said:


> I need some clarification directv sends out 115c then 1165 why did'nt they just send 1165?


I got 115c a week or 2 ago in my R15-500. I have had nothing but trouble with the playback of recordings. I get stutters and lock ups. When I get a lock ups while I am watching a program being recorded, I lose all of the previous recording. WHAT A PAIN! I finally called support last night and they said they would send it to priority tech support and I could get a download within 24-48 hours. So far nothing, but the 48 hours are not up. My question is...

Should I expect the 1165 and will it solve my problems?

Thanks!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

shoeheel said:


> Should I expect the 1165 and will it solve my problems?
> 
> Thanks!


No real way to know on either of those questions.

1165 is being done on a staggered national roll-out. I doubt they would send it to you before your area is scheduled to get it.

Also, don't know if it will solve your problems. If you have not already done so, I would highly recommend that you do a "reset everything" from the reset menu. That will erase all recordings, and put all settings back to factory defaults.

Carl


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

i got 1169 for my r15 500. anything different?


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

Lantian said:


> i got 1169 for my r15 500. anything different?


I too got 1169 this am. I am in So Cal


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Lantian said:


> i got 1169 for my r15 500. anything different?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1259526&postcount=1

Just "under the hood" tweaks.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Has the pause banner during FRAME ADVANCE or FRAME REVERSE been fixed? It can be cleared with an EXIT button press, but annoyingly returns with each FRAME ADVANCE or FRAME REVERSE. 

Also, two taps of the BLUE BUTTON does not clear the pause banner.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> Has the pause banner during FRAME ADVANCE or FRAME REVERSE been fixed? It can be cleared with an EXIT button press, but annoyingly returns with each FRAME ADVANCE or FRAME REVERSE.
> 
> Also, two taps of the BLUE BUTTON does not clear the pause banner.


I GOT 1169 THIS AM. THE FRAME ADVACE/BACK BANNER PROBLEM HAS NOT BEEN FIXED. HOW DO I GET THIS DONE?


----------



## raymem55 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi,
Two days ago I got the auto download of update 1169. I think I understand most of the items mentioned in the release notes. The new features listed are as follows:

New feature(s)
Delete Option (Red Buttom) Added to Playlist
Delete Option (Red Buttom) Added to ToDo List
Colored Option Buttons (Delete, Move To Top) Added to Prioritizer Screen

FF AutoCorrect
Skip to Tick (15 default marks)
Remote booking support

I understand and have verified the first 3 listed. However, I'm not clear on the last 3 features. Can someone please define each one and be specific on how they can be accessed? TIA in advance for any help.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FF AutoCorrect... while FFing, when you hit play... the system will "rewind" a bit to autocorrect for lag time between seeing when you want to hit play, and pressing play.

Skip To Tick, by holding the forward advance button (or is it the FF button), you will be able to jump to points (noted in your progress par,that are approximately 15 minutes apart)

Remote Booking

Do a search on Remote Booking here in the forum..


----------



## raymem55 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Earl

I found your instructions for performing remote booking for the HR20 as of August. Here are the steps:

Starting a Remote Booking 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Step 1: Login into DIRECTV.com.
Note: If you have DIRECTV.com remembering you, you will need to logoff and log back in. Even though DIRECTV.com remembers you, it doesn't automatically grant you access to secure items.

Step 2: Now that you are logged in, click on the yellow TV Listings button on the left side.
Tip: If you have never accessed TV Listings before you may want to take a few minutes to tweak the settings for your specific locale.

Step 3: Find a program that you want to record and click on it.
After clicking on it, the record should expand and look like this: DIRECTV TV Listings
Note: the image is a little large. You may need to zoom in depending on the browser you are using


However, when I access the TV Guide and click on a program name it expands but does NOT have any RECORD button available as your example image showed.

I made sure to close and re-open the browser and login by manually entering my username and password. Is there anything else I have to do to insure access to secure items?

Have you tried this feature yet on an R15?

I have an R15-500 which I had installed in Feb 2006. I even called CS. They seemed to think it's not yet available on R15s. Yet it was listed in the release notes you linked to for update x1169, which is what I have.

I must be missing something. TIA for any further help.

Ray


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

The skip back button works (or doesn't) intermittently.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raymem55 said:


> Have you tried this feature yet on an R15?


Remote booking has not been national released. 
It is still in CE/Field Trials (see the CE forum).

And yes, it does work with the R15... and yes. I have tried it.


----------

